# Do you check the expiration date??



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I never usually look at the expiration dates on the bags of dog food but yesterday i did. There were 3 30lb bags of Wellness LBP left, 2 of them were dated "use by May 2011" the 3rd one "use by Jan. 2012". Just wanted to give a heads up


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I religiously check them.....I actually check everything we give Belle 100% of the time and about 90% for what DH and I consume......I guess I would rather he or I get sick than my Belle.....shhh....don't tell him......


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL!!!! same here!! actually when i met my husband he had cans of soup dated 3 years prior he claims "its fine to eat"....ummmm OK!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have fed treats that were on clearance because the expiration date was quickly approaching. I would still feed the food if I had already purchased it. If they reduced it drastically and it was only a month or 2 over the date, I would probably still feed it. I guess that I feel 30 days past a one or two year expiration date won't make a difference with dog food that has been preserved.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I _always_ check expiration dates. It would be too easy for an outdated bag to be missed and get left on the shelf.

I also cut that information off the bag - the expiration date, batch number, etc - after I put the food in the storage bin, and keep it. I tack it right up on the memo board, where it won't get lost. That way, if there should be a recall, I'd know if our last bag or two are included.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, I always check. Especially the top bag on the pallet.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep I always check, stores should date code but sometimes things get left out. Pet food is supposedly good for max 3 months after the expiration date... but I don't chance that.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I check the dates too... if I'm going to have a bag of kibble sitting in the pantry for 2 months, it better not be already expired when I purchase it. >.<


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm a checker too. I love the fact that the Precise line has the date of manufacture prominently displayed on the back. Usually it is within 6-8 weeks of manufacture.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I have fed treats that were on clearance because the expiration date was quickly approaching. I would still feed the food if I had already purchased it. If they reduced it drastically and it was only a month or 2 over the date, I would probably still feed it. I guess that I feel 30 days past a one or two year expiration date won't make a difference with dog food that has been preserved.


Same here, our vet said its still good up to 3 months after the date.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I keep the part with the lot number and expiration date just in case there is a recall. 

I got on an expiration date tangent when I bought some yogurt from my nearby Kroger years ago and the use by dates were long past. I started checking at the display and it was so bad I asked the manager to come look and explain. He wasn't very nice about it so I filed a complaint with our local health department. I also contacted corporate and they were very apologetic, assuring me they would take steps to correct the problem. The county was especially concerned with the dairy and meat products due to bacterial contamination. One of the yogurt containers was over a year past due! 

Please remember to check all medications and supplements as well!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I'm a fanatic expiration date checker both for the dog food as well as for our human food at the grocery store. I'm one who will take the bottom bag of dog food off the shelf because it often is 3 months fresher than the ones above it.

I typically buy only bags of food that are at least 6 months away from expiring, but there is such quick turnover in our dog-loving city that I can usually get one year out from expiration. Is it critical? probably not, but if I can get the freshest I figure why not.

I do keep the food in the original bag and then put the bag in a tight-fitting plastic container.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i also keep the kibble in the bag and put it in a vittles vault. i just feel it stays fresher that way. i would also think the bottom bag on the shelf is an older bag as well. thanks for that info


----------



## JaspersMom (Jun 26, 2011)

something I need to work on..... I am not a date checker for anything besides milk, I'll have to remember this week when I pick up food.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, always especially at my local petsmart.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Not sure what this is but i opened a 30 lb bag of Wellness and in some areas on the inside of the bag looked what appeared to be be like cob webs? im not sure this is normal? the expirationn date is Jan 2012 so its not an old bag..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

oakleysmommy said:


> Not sure what this is but i opened a 30 lb bag of Wellness and in some areas on the inside of the bag looked what appeared to be be like cob webs? im not sure this is normal? the expirationn date is Jan 2012 so its not an old bag..


It could be pantry moths if the store is infested... :yuck:


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

eeeewww would i see moths in bag? i havent. should i return the food??


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

oakleysmommy said:


> eeeewww would i see moths in bag? i havent. should i return the food??


I would. 

Regardless of WHAT those webbings are, you should not feel like you should feed your dog kibble that has been cohabitating with whatever made those webbings.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

ok i will return it and get 2 15lb bags instead. gross...the manager at Petco is not too friendly but i have receipt and food is in the bag.


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> I never usually look at the expiration dates on the bags of dog food but yesterday i did. There were 3 30lb bags of Wellness LBP left, 2 of them were dated "use by May 2011" the 3rd one "use by Jan. 2012". Just wanted to give a heads up


I am a little ashamed to say that I never check the date. I don't know what I was thinking! I will check form now on...thank you!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

well i returned the 30lb bag and they opened another 30lb bag just to find more webs the kibble also looked old...so they gave me 2 15lb bags, opened both of them and they were both fine mustve been a bad batch.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Glad to see you were able to return it!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am loyal to Wellness, but 6 1/2 years ago, they had an issue with moldy food. My Tiki ate it and was very sick. Since it is "natural" I would pay attention to expiration dates.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Some dog foods need to be kept in their own bags. Hill's which makes J/D claims it has to be kept in the bag for freshness, etc.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

yes i keep it in the original bag and place it in a vittles vault...ive notice the LBP kibble is alot bigger than it normally is, has anyone noticed?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I check all dates all the time on everything I buy. I will buy close date human food as I know my son will have it eaten in no time. I perfer to buy treats and dog food with long expiration dates as I dont go through those as fast.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Some dog foods need to be kept in their own bags. Hill's which makes J/D claims it has to be kept in the bag for freshness, etc.


I don't care what the brand is... I keep them in the bag anyway, inside the big plastic container. <- It keeps the container clean and ensures that I'm not pouring the new food in on top of the old food, chancing my guy eating something that is really old and gross at some point. :yuck:


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm glad they let you return that food!

I should definitely check expiration dates more carefully. I always mean to but I'm usually in such a rush when I am doing errands! I'll have to slow down a little haha!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

SHe said it was Indian Meal Moths not dangerous to the dogs at all but when spending $65 on a bag of food im returning it You can tell right away there are webs in the bag and on the kibble gross.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, Wellness is a lot more expensive in Fla!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> Wow, Wellness is a lot more expensive in Fla!


 a 30lb bag comes to $64 and change. how much is it in Maine? ( love Maine btw we go to Ogunquit every year with my family, too bad i wont be making it this year


----------

